# Chromium 73 enable dark mode



## NapoleonWils0n (Apr 7, 2019)

Chromium 73 will now use the systems gtk 3 dark theme

Open the chromium settings and under Appearance select: 
Use GTK+

Then quit chromium

install a dark gtk3 theme


```
# pkg install gtk-arc-themes
```

create ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini


```
vi ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
```

enable Adwaita-dark theme and set gtk apps to prefer the dark theme


```
[Settings]
gtk-applications-prefer-dark-theme=0
gtk-theme-name = Adwaita-dark
```

Reopen chromium and it should now use the gtk dark theme you installed


----------

